# Rogue 2012 SV After Market NAV GPS system



## rogueSV2012 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hello:

I recently purchased 2012 Rogue SV. It does not have the Navigation system, but does have the Screen for the camera, and satellite antenna for the XM radio.

Is it possible to install a Navigation GPS system which would work with the indash screen. If so are there any recommendations? I am hoping it will be a better system and cheaper than one offered by the dealer.

Also would it be something simple to install or need a mechanic to install it. If a mechanic installs it any idea of the costs?


----------

